
Show HN: Bananalert - adrenalinerush6
http://52.4.212.135:4567/
======
ollybee
I would find an avocado alert more useful but sub-second accuracy for short
time before they are over ripe might prove difficult to implement.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I thought the same thing. I love avacodos, but I've given up purchasing them
because I'm _so_ bad at finding the millisecond they are ready to eat before
they turn to mush.

~~~
Nogwater
I've started buying them when they're very hard (Costco sells them by the bag)
and then waiting for them to ripen at home. This keeps them from getting
bruised by other shoppers. So far, I've had good luck with them being ripe and
good for about 3 days.

~~~
nathanaldensr
Yes, this is absolutely the secret to awesome avocados. Buy the unripe ones--
the ones shoppers aren't squeezing to death--and let them ripen over a few
days. Then, a few days before you run out, go grab the next batch.

~~~
ChoGGi
Adding more agreement to this, grab them hard and green then store in a dark
(room temp) place. 4-5 days and should be good to go

------
bliti
Nice! I went bananas when I saw the page. Started to monkey around with the
settings. And I went baboom when I saw that it would text me.

/* Engage HN filter _/

How do you plan to monetize this? This is clearly ripe for disrupting the
fuits/supermarket economy. Like an Uber but for fruits.

I think you should email, tweet, instagram, like, share, deck and meet Paul
Graham in order to get into Y combinator. This will be bigger than AirBnB.

Ryan from Product Hunt will be contacting you in shortly!

/_ Filter off */

~~~
t_fatus
This could be of so much help when MarsOne guys stranded on Mars will need to
know if they can eat their bananas! For once there will be some science in
their project.

------
anc84
Add photo interpretation (heck, do it manually at first as MVP) and you might
get quite a few "colorblind" users. Fruit ripeness is a huge problem for many
and bananas are usually the example.

------
chrissnell
You need a 226262 short code. Text a photo of your banana to BANANA and we'll
send you back a text when it's ready to eat!

~~~
adrenalinerush6
Good idea! except i feel like there might be some bananas that get sent in
that weren't grown on a tree, jah feel?

------
bigredtech
Includes
[http://assets.absolutdrinks.com/api/addb-0.5.2.js](http://assets.absolutdrinks.com/api/addb-0.5.2.js)

From Absolut Drinks in the source. And it's collecting phone numbers? ...

Not sure this is the purest of intentions. Not sure it's not though.

[Edit - Looks legit and unaffiliated :) ]

------
JonnieCache
What's missing here is that old animated gif of the dancing banana.

~~~
gidan
[http://www.sherv.net/banana-emoticons.html](http://www.sherv.net/banana-
emoticons.html)

~~~
pluma
Thanks. Now I have that song stuck in my head. I didn't even need to hear it
-- the visuals were enough of a trigger.

------
artursapek
What's your exit strategy?

~~~
robotnoises
Probably something along the lines of "I'll drive away from the building in my
new Bugatti..."

~~~
spelunker
"Here in my GARAGE, just bought this new Bugatti"

~~~
rjuyal
Bugatti in the Garage, let me get OpenSesame. ( Right now Front page HN )
[http://samy.pl/opensesame/](http://samy.pl/opensesame/)

------
click170
This appears to be running on port 4567, just FYI many firewalls won't allow
nonstandard ports. Perhaps port forwarding or a DNAT rule could help you reach
a larger audience?

~~~
lucb1e
Yeah I don't get these corporate firewalls, as a cyber security student I've
yet to see a single occasion where blocking a port has helped block an attack
rather than annoy powerusers (or normal users also, occasionally).

So that's why I use
[https://torproject.org/download](https://torproject.org/download) the whole
day and never have any trouble with blocked sites (e.g. Pastebin; Slideshare)
or blocked ports (e.g. :8080 was used today by some random site in XHR).

~~~
freehunter
If you're studying security and you think TOR will work to get you past
corporate firewalls... good luck out there. Keep studying.

~~~
lucb1e
Thanks for the snarky remark, but I posted that post via Tor from inside the
corporate firewall. In fact I mentioned that I use it the whole day. If that
doesn't prove it works, I don't know what should.

The whole point of the Tor network is that anyone can access the Internet
through it uncensored, regardless of countries' or corporate firewalls.

~~~
freehunter
That's true. You probably _can_ get out. Until the security team catches you,
which they really, really can do. Trust me, I do it for a living. And then
you're in trouble for violating the terms of your employment, and then HR gets
involved, and then you are fired.

Like I said, if you're going to work in security, you're going to have to
consider a lot more than _can_ it be done. Corporate security is more closely
tied to HR and the business than it is IT. You can't break the rules just
because it's technically possible. It would be your job to find the people who
are doing exactly that and report them to HR.

~~~
lucb1e
> Until the security team catches you, which they really, really can do. Trust
> me, I do it for a living.

True, I don't doubt they can if they wanted to, simply look for connections to
known Tor nodes (of which there is a list). So long as I don't bother using a
bridge node of course.

As for being fired, I don't think it's that strict. The company policy is
aimed at blocking people from posting the company's slides on Slideshare,
using icons from icon sites without a license (some icon site is also blocked)
or pasting sensitive data on Pastebin by accident. As long as I don't do these
things, I am not violating corporate policy, while I do need some of these
sites to do my work.

If they make shitty policies that apply to the people who don't know what they
are doing as well as to the people who do know what they are doing (or even
need some of those sites), they can expect people to work around it. Rules are
to be followed within reason. And if people are that strict, I don't _want_ to
stay in that company. Even as a student I'm asked to do work enough times that
I don't doubt I could switch jobs in a matter of weeks.

~~~
freehunter
>Even as a student I'm asked to do work enough times that I don't doubt I
could switch jobs in a matter of weeks.

That's true, no one should ever be unemployed if they have infosec on their
resume.

Do everything you can to learn how to bypass anything. Hack as much as you get
your hands on. Break everything. Code all the things. It's really good for you
and good for your career.

But I've had enough interns come work with me and then the company gets a
letter from HBO because the intern thought no one was watching him torrent off
our 2Gbps pipe. I've had college hires who spent the day browsing porn in
incognito mode thinking the company couldn't see it. I've seen people using
VPNs to mask the fact that they're getting paid to watch Netflix. And every
single one of them wonder how in the hell we knew what they were doing.

Companies spend literally millions of dollars in security products to know
exactly how their employees are misuing company property and company time. If
you think there isn't a security tool that shows people using Tor, I think
you're wrong.

I'm not telling you to stop. I'm not your manager. I just like helping people
in infosec keep from making rookie mistakes. I've seen it way too often.

~~~
cmdrfred
Ssh proxy to my private server. Squid proxy behind Tor. You might know I'm
doing something, but what exactly I'm doing. No way. (Taking reasonable
precautions to prevent DNS leakage, etc)

~~~
freehunter
At that point though, it doesn't matter. If company policy says you can't use
anonymizing proxies or can't SSH out or can't mask your traffic in any way,
you're hosed right there. And most enterprises would have an employee handbook
that says that. Immediately you're in breech of guidelines and misusing
company resources.

So many people in this thread are trying to argue ways to hide your traffic.
All I'm saying is, no matter how clever you get to hide what you're doing,
you're in breech of your terms of employment from the very first step. No
matter how clever you get, I've seen people fired based on my report that they
were using SSH to get to their private server. Doesn't matter if they were
checking their email or if they were hiring a hitman on Silk Road.

Enterprises don't care what you're doing, they care what you're _not_ doing,
and what you're _not_ doing is the job they paid you to do under the terms you
agreed to do it.

------
aheller
You should add email notifications too. I'm in Canada so my carrier isn't
listed, but I want to know when to eat my bananas. Last time I was at the
grocery store they only had extremely green bananas so now I'm playing the
waiting game.

------
ukandy
Here I am developing a BLE ethylene monitoring device. Arg, your
implementation is so simple. My kickstarter is doomed to failure.

------
kingzain
Missing the doctype. Some people who would like to use this site would be on
some outdated browsers that would break without a doctype :(

------
sparrish
Add an 'upload a photo' option to automatically set the current banana color.
And then I'll have a photo history of all the bananas I've ever eaten as well!

------
volent
Here is the github repo :
[https://github.com/singerbj/bananalert](https://github.com/singerbj/bananalert)

~~~
adrenalinerush6
noooo dont look at the code its really crappyyyyy

------
michaelsitver
Absolutely brilliant. Now you just need to release this for every fruit.
Appleapp. PineapplePulse. Instant billion dollar unicorn company.

------
SimplyUseless
Thinking of a drunk scenario, where I could end up setting bad alerts for me
and eating a lot of green bananas; it would be wise to add a drunk check such
as simple math sums.

------
sbilstein
Very Big Dada of you, wonderful. Thanks.

------
adrenalinerush6
If you choose a color of brown, but a preference of greener, you'll get the
notification right away ;)

------
dignick
I won't be happy until the banana can wirelessly notify my Apple Watch that it
is now ripe.

~~~
nsxwolf
I would not be surprised at all if the little Chaquita stickers will someday
contain chemical sensors and a mote computer, and will do just that.

------
blueblob
You're missing green/brown which is what half of the bananas at my grocery
store are.

~~~
robogimp
The hospital here does a roaring trade in distressed looking bananas with
random grey skuff marks...

------
mattdeboard
Where's the kickstarter

------
sprremix
It's dead here, all I see is "ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED"

~~~
adrenalinerush6
try again, just had to update analytics code

~~~
lucb1e
Do you mean analytics or do you mean Analytics®?

Edit: You mean Analytics ... so here's yet another site where $SomeBigCorp
tracks what I do :/

~~~
anc84
I guess Bananalytics.

------
sp332
Since HTTP is deprecated, and you can't get TLS certificates for IP addresses,
that means pages hosted like this will be at a disadvantage from now on right?

------
adrenalinerush6
Public VM crashed, no different ip. RIP Bananalert...

~~~
jameshk
Hey! I'd be willing to host Bananalert for free on AWS, as I have lots of
credits!

------
bttf
Really could use a checkbox for the 'Bag and Apple' users out there. Faster
ripening times but still could use a reminder.

~~~
djrogers
Yup - ripening in a mixed fruit bowl, hanging on a banana hanger, or in a bag
with ethylene producing fruit (like an apple) will dramatically impact the
timing - several days difference...

------
AustinScript
"Error, please check all parts of the form are filled" \- didn't work on iOS
mobile. My alerts! NOooooooooooooooooo!!

------
freehunter
Alltel? Do they even exist anymore?

------
thrillgore
Nope. No. No no no no no. I don't know what the hell you want with my number.

------
SimplyUseless
Hey! I got it! You build it to get ads from "Despicable Me".

------
smaili
Love the idea! Strongly recommend a domain name though :)

------
Practicality
var bananalife = 5 * 24;

Bananas live 5 days?

~~~
adrenalinerush6
based on a google search. this is more of a joke project than anything lol

~~~
ovi256
You can always tune this by gradient walking to the minimum of HN complaints.

